# the attitude seedbank



## gopot (Jan 4, 2015)

was about to order True Canna seeds from the attitude and their site says they cant process cc orders(except AE) anyway has anyone heard why or was there a breach or any news. also anyone had any experience the gypsy lately or is that company just a train wreck at this point?


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 4, 2015)

gopot said:


> was about to order True Canna seeds from the attitude and their site says they cant process cc orders(except AE) anyway has anyone heard why or was there a breach or any news. also anyone had any experience the gypsy lately or is that company just a train wreck at this point?



I ordered a couple weeks ago, beans came yesterday, just like always


----------



## gopot (Jan 5, 2015)

just checked  and their CC payment still down


----------



## Joe420Camel (Jan 5, 2015)

I noticed that (CC billing down) a few days after lifespan  (and I) ordered.

Guess I'll keep a close eye on that CC billing.


To date I have 2 orders through Attitude, 100% satisfied but something is up.


----------



## gopot (Jan 6, 2015)

hope its not hacked and/or leo involved


----------



## gopot (Jan 14, 2015)

looks like they got there problems fixed


----------



## lyfespan (Jan 14, 2015)

gopot said:


> looks like they got there problems fixed



Good looking out


----------

